# FOR SALE: 1987 D21/Pathfinder Service Manual



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

I just sold my truck today, and now I have no need for this huge service manual. I have no clue what I paid for it, but it took them awhile to print out the hundreds of pages.  Shipping would be $14.50 flat rate within the USA, it is too expensive for the buyer of this manual, if they are out of the USA. ($33.95 for surrounding countries, $55.95 anywhere else.) Payment would be through paypal, if you feel safer buying over a third party, like ebay, I can post it as a private sale, and we can go from there. 

Please let me know if you are interested, and make me an offer! 

Thanks,
BBDirtbiking


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Does it cover the Z24i engine? Where are you located?


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

saudade said:


> Does it cover the Z24i engine? Where are you located?


It covers the VG30i engine, the Z24i engine, and the SD25 engine. I am located in central Washington. Shipping is priority flat rate.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

This manual is very good, amazing wire diagrams, and lots of pictures. Covers everything from interior, to electrical, to exterior.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

I still have the manual for sale. If interested email me at [email protected], as I do not get on here much now seeing as I sold my Nissan. 

Cheers,
Brandon


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

Just gonna make a message to put me back on the first couple pages. Had one person interested but didn't message me back. I can ship media mail!


----------



## curkey (Apr 20, 2011)

I realize this is an old post but do you still have manual?


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

curkey said:


> I realize this is an old post but do you still have manual?


Hello Curkey,

I do still have the manual, and it is still for sale. If you are interested, could you please email me at [email protected]. I do not go on these forums anymore, I switched to a BMW, so communication through email is much more convenient for me.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, for anyone else stumbling across this post, I can ship the manual through media mail which is only around $6 instead of the flat rate $14.50, just so you know.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

SOLD, can lock/delete this thread if you please.


----------

